# Concrete Mix Design



## structuraleit (Feb 4, 2011)

How essential is this topic for the Morning Portion (AM)?


----------



## sac_engineer (Feb 4, 2011)

Essential. Know how to calculate volume and mass of concrete mix components. It's in the CERM.


----------



## Happy (Feb 4, 2011)

It's listed twice on the Exam Outline.

Under construction:

Material Testing (e.g. Concrete, soil, AC)

Under Structural:

Materials:

1. Concrete.

I'm studying CERM Ch 48 and most of 49 to make sure I have a grasp of it. Will probably review Ch 104 of the Goswami too.


----------



## Walker D (Feb 4, 2011)

If you are gonna pick a specific type of problem to skip, you might pick something else. I skipped reinforced concrete.


----------

